# LOTR - Blu-ray



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Not sure if anyone else is looking forward to this, but I have been waiting for a long time. It looks like the Lord of the Rings is finally coming out on Blue Ray although I haven't seen a definite date, Amazon is taking pre-orders. I wonder how much better it will be since the extended version was, in my opinion, pretty good.

Bob


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: LOTR - Blue Ray*

It should be noticeably better, both audio and video should be better. BluRay suits the series as the extended versions had to be compressed a fair bit in order to fit on the DVDs.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: LOTR - Blue Ray*

Thanks Tony. I guess that I should have realized that but knowing it now makes the anticipation for me that much greater. :yay:

Bob


----------



## Murrayb (Jan 1, 2007)

Will wait for the extended version. Wish they had of combined both versions in one release. No doubt nothing more than a money grab as they hope people will triple dip.


----------



## CharlieU (Jan 26, 2007)

I'll probably grab this one since I have the extended version on DVD. There are times I want to watch it, but don't because of the hours needed to view the extended version.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

LOTR, mmm... seems familiar. :bigsmile:


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

I'll wait for the Extended Editions before I purchase. :T

* The Theatrical versions will be only a taste from the rentals.


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

Bob_99 said:


> Not sure if anyone else is looking forward to this, but I have been waiting for a long time. It looks like the Lord of the Rings is finally coming out on Blue Ray although I haven't seen a definite date, Amazon is taking pre-orders.


Originally slated for November, it's now March, 2010 at the earliest.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

spartanstew said:


> Originally slated for November, it's now March, 2010 at the earliest.


No kidding! How come?


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

Lordoftherings said:


> No kidding! How come?


Nobody knows and no official release date has ever been given. It was rumored to be 11/3 and apparently it's now 3/10. The digital bits posted some information about it last month:

http://www.thedigitalbits.com/mytwocentsa172.html#090809b


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

spartanstew said:


> Nobody knows and no official release date has ever been given. It was rumored to be 11/3 and apparently it's now 3/10. The digital bits posted some information about it last month:
> 
> http://www.thedigitalbits.com/mytwocentsa172.html#090809b


Thanks for the info.

* I knew that it was originally supposed to be release in November 03, 2009 (Tuesday coming),
But I was not aware yet of this new delay (into March 2010).


----------



## tiggers97 (May 13, 2008)

Cannot wait for this release. I was watching LOTR:Fellowship last weekend and, despite it being Superbit bit-rate quality, could benefit from the upgrade.


----------



## usrsld (Feb 3, 2009)

I agree the theatrical version would be best for me. I have the extended version and it takes me a week (or more) to watch the whole series!


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

tiggers97 said:


> Cannot wait for this release. I was watching LOTR:Fellowship last weekend and, despite it being Superbit bit-rate quality, could benefit from the upgrade.


Superbit? I don't think so... unless I'm missing something here.
High quality DVD transfer, Yes, but not Superbit (this is a New Line studio here, not Columbia).

* My favorite is "The Return of the King", then "The two Towers", and "The Fellowship of the Ring".



usrsld said:


> I agree the theatrical version would be best for me. I have the extended version and it takes me a week (or more) to watch the whole series!


I got both versions of the three films on DVD, and the Extended Edition is the way to go for the three films.
They are more fleshed and complete, closer to the books.

* Also, I'm still young, so it takes me only three days to go through.


----------



## usrsld (Feb 3, 2009)

Wish I was still young... At least I'm young at heart!


----------



## tiggers97 (May 13, 2008)

Lordoftherings said:


> Superbit? I don't think so... unless I'm missing something here.
> High quality DVD transfer, Yes, but not Superbit (this is a New Line studio here, not Columbia).


Ah, let me clarify. Yes, they are not labeled as official super-bit releases. But the bit-rates are higher than the regular theatrical release of the movies. I cannot find it right now, but I remember where some video-geeks were comparing the actual numeric audio and video bit-rates of the date, and the extended editions where right up there with the official regular super-bit series of other movies. If you think about it, it makes sense. Disk 1 and 2 only have the movies (about 1.5 hrs each) while all the extras are on disk 3 and 4.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

usrsld said:


> Wish I was still young... At least I'm young at heart!


LOL, good enough man. :heartbeat: 



tiggers97 said:


> Ah, let me clarify. Yes, they are not labeled as official super-bit releases. But the bit-rates are higher than the regular theatrical release of the movies. I cannot find it right now, but I remember where some video-geeks were comparing the actual numeric audio and video bit-rates of the date, and the extended editions where right up there with the official regular super-bit releases. If you think about it, it makes sense. Disk 1 and 2 only have the movies (about 1.5 hrs each) while all the extras are on disk 3 and 4.


I know exactly what you mean, I got all the mags from "Widescreen Review", 
with LOTR trilogy Extended Edition reviews, in great details, picture & sound wise.

And you are totally correct. :T

* Not Superbit, but comparable nonetheless, for sure.
Can't wait for the Blu-rays; actually, yes I can. :innocent:


----------

